# blue eyed art journal



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

drawn by computer drawing app?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Drawn by me, using a pen tablet and photoshop CS6. I'm insulted that you think it's not 100% my work.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

HAHAHA look what I found from 9 years ago :lol: :lol:

This was drawn before I discovered the joys of references :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very very nicely done!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh my god guys. I finished it.

Screenshot of the flats to show where I normally leave my work. Unfinished - because shading is HARD, yo! And then the finished piece, which I'm unbelievably happy about. File compression from the upload might murder the image quality, but I have to share.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not sure what I was thinking, but I started another one. My wrist is now dead.

Reference photo is by din-estel on deviantart and is a royalty free stock image.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay so apparently I'm on a roll today. Finished one and started another... again. I'm shocking. :lol:

Horse ref is mentioned in the above post. Human ref for the lady knight was provided to me by the person I'm drawing her for.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

So I'm drawing again. Been a while. 

I do have permission to use the reference image.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

blue eyed pony said:


> Drawn by me, using a pen tablet and photoshop CS6. I'm insulted that you think it's not 100% my work.


I just saw this reply of yours. I think you misunderstood me. what I meant was did you 'digitally' draw it, using a computer program. to me, a tablet and pen in photoshop is what I am talking about. Of course, YOU still hold the pen and YOU still chose the colors. you are still the artist. 

I am not so familiar with computer/tablet drawing. I only asked because the line quality of the drawing is a little different from drawn direct on paper.
no need to feel offended, but sorry if my miswording made you feel insulted.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

@tinyliny - sorry hahah I get defensive about that easily because there are apps that "do the drawing" for you... I've seen people run photos through them and pass them off as their own work actually quite a bit in art groups on social media


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah, that would tick me off, too.

I know that digital drawing is still drawing, but one should be up front about the medium they use. I like your drawing, especiallly the last pony, the Forest pony. well done.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

He's a Highland Pony  he's a stallion that stands at stud here in Australia, and I'm a big fan. He's a bit lovely. 

Thank you though  I'm really pleased with how he's turning out


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

This thread is a whole entire year old and I haven't really been drawing a lot of horses in that time, but here, have a peek at my latest WIP.

He is nowhere close to done and that background is as half-assed as physically possible :lol: but I'm really pleased with how he's turning out


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow, he is gorgeous!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I decided I didn't like the hills but I did like how it looked without them, so here he is


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, my art has taken a HUGE positive step in recent weeks...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

blue eyed pony said:


> I decided I didn't like the hills but I did like how it looked without them, so here he is





Excellent decision! to take out the green , change the blue. I'll be honest, I was thinking the same thing ( disliking the way the blue came down in a sort of a V shape pointing at the horse's butt.) But, I didn't say anything because that would be unsolicited critique. This one , with the all blue background is much better. It is good work.


I am always happy to offer suggestions to young artistes, in as much as I can, seeing as how I don't do digital art and might not understand any limitations to it as a medium. Your work is really showing strengths.


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

Wonderful! I am in awe.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! <3


----------

